# What ever happened to "Meteor Minnows"?



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

You know, long-fin white clouds? These used to be available in pet stores a few years ago and now I can't find them stocked anywhere. And where I can find them they're going for around $7-$10 each:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=950

What happened? Did the breeders have some sort of disease come through and kill these guys off?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Good question. I guess I haven't been paying attention, but maybe it was just a passing fad like the long tail Cory's and Bristlenoses were.

I guess another possibility is that when you mess with genetics it weakens the fish (in many cases), so maybe they just aren't having a good enough reproduction rate for them to be readily available.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I recently saw some long finned white clouds in a LFS. This petstore has many hard to find oddities, its more of a specialty shop.

Not sure if the long finned white clouds are less popular or if they have become harder to breed, but they are definitely out there if you want to get them.


----------

